# my mind is blank and empty?



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

Anybody here have blank mind ?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Many people here have the blank mind.


----------



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

What causing this ?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Nobody knows it. Sierra conjectures that inhibition of a brain region called anterior cingulate might cause this, but this was never proven.


----------



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

So what i conclude from this,i am going to stay like this forevr, or there's some hope left,i am sufferin from blank mind,and am sure majority of people here have same problem but this feel like it wont go away


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

" Blank mind " is one of the symptoms with anxiety.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What can be done Anersi?


----------



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

I have permanent blank mind 24/7 and its been more than a year. I dont think it due to anxiety
I think problem is something else.before i used to have small panic attacks and blank mind last for few min

Now it is 24/7

Also i have seen numerous physcatrist,and all fail to solve my problem, i have took many different medicine but they not working
What should i do
Should i change my current doctor( physcatrist ) or go to neurologist

Pls help

Its really amazing to see what this anxiety can do!it destroy my life,ruined my career stuck at home,i usually dont go outside unless i need to buy something from nearby store, Is there any cure for blank mind,guys


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

mezona said:


> What can be done Anersi?


 Sorry, but i dont know. I read about blank mind and racing thoughts on a Swedish forum. Many different kind of anxiety disordes have blank mind and racing thoughts as a symptom.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Well, what I can say is that the only thing that worked for blank mind was ethylphenidate. Jesus, I could visualize almost everything and images in my head were so clear and alive... But I don't recommend to anyone taking stimulants. EPH was strong and I was addicted a little, then it got delegalized and I'm not taking it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

i do


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

thats so weird. Most people with DP/DR that i know have over active minds and not blank ones thats crazy


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Galaxy, what's your story?


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I have no experience with the blank mind unless I have a brain fog moment, I have the constant racing thoughts


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Gadgirl, consider yourself lucky.


----------

